# Excison of capitellar fracture



## claire12 (Dec 28, 2011)

What CPT code would you use for excision of capitellar fracture.

Dx is left capitellum fracture:

Pt is 87 yrs old 

Notes state the following: The interval between the
anconeus and the extensor carpi ulnaris was identified and divided. The
radial head was visualized as was the capitellar fracture, which was
essentially ensure fracture of the anterior portion of the capitellum, which
was displaced 100% into the joint. This was not repairable as the minimal
underlying osteopenic bone, this was removed the elbow was put through range
of motion and found to be stable varus valgus extension and flexion. We took
x-rays including stress used to verified stability. 

I have come up with 24101 but I am just not comfortable with this code. Help please


----------



## ajs (Dec 28, 2011)

claire12 said:


> What CPT code would you use for excision of capitellar fracture.
> 
> Dx is left capitellum fracture:
> 
> ...



If it was an Arthrotomy of the elbow, that appears to be the code you should use.


----------

